# Time to sell my Bolt Vox 1TB



## David B Gregory (Feb 26, 2018)

I called Tivo today asking them to offer me the $99 annual plan. I use this tivo at a seasonal residence on month to month basis for 4 or 5 months a year. I felt this would lessen the hassle. They said no, so I said cancel the service. I have been using an Amazon Recast at my other property for 6 months now and although the software has some wants with a firestick it works great and allows me to remotely stream NFL which has always been a problem on the BOLT. Time to put it on ebay and say goodbye to Tivo


----------



## My Cape is a Recliner (Oct 5, 2019)

Do your thing: BUT, a no contract monthly plan is $20 a month, (so $80-$100 for 4-5 months). An Annual plan is $150. 
First, why are you special that you get to demand 1/3rd off? 
Second, doesn't TiVo do black Friday pricing? Can't you wait a week?


----------



## David B Gregory (Feb 26, 2018)

I am not special but you can always ask. I use the Tivo for OTA the bolt OTA price is $6.99/mo however they left MOCA out of that box and I would need to buy a new Tivo Bolt OTA, Companies that have a level of flexibility stay in business. Amazon Recast has no charges so I will be saving money by dumping Tivo. The technology while ok is not that great anymore.


----------



## Slumpert (Oct 18, 2019)

Or even stop service the other 7-8 months a year..


----------



## My Cape is a Recliner (Oct 5, 2019)

Oh, well in that case, if it was me, I'd be posting it up in here. Isn't that about the same price going for an OTA with lifetime?

Well not an even trade with lifetime, but you could still probably trade up or down if that was what you wanted depending on if it had lifetime service included. You may have to sell it, but after fees, and if that's your intention, I would start in here. Especially if you were willing to trade for a different model (not sure if the differences matter).


----------



## schatham (Mar 17, 2007)

Why not pay the $15 per month when in use then cancel and restart next season? 4 months a year would be $60.


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

Who pays $20 a month? Isn't $14.99 the highest monthly price?


----------



## My Cape is a Recliner (Oct 5, 2019)

It says $15 a month is with an annual commitment. $20 a month is with no commitment. $15 a month is the same deal as annual, but you pay an extra $30 a year for making payments.


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

David B Gregory said:


> I called Tivo today asking them to offer me the $99 annual plan. I use this tivo at a seasonal residence on month to month basis for 4 or 5 months a year. I felt this would lessen the hassle. They said no, so I said cancel the service. I have been using an Amazon Recast at my other property for 6 months now and although the software has some wants with a firestick it works great and allows me to remotely stream NFL which has always been a problem on the BOLT. Time to put it on ebay and say goodbye to Tivo


Sorry to see you go but IMHO TiVo is worth every penny. It's a company you hate to love!


----------



## schatham (Mar 17, 2007)

My Cape is a Recliner said:


> It says $15 a month is with an annual commitment. $20 a month is with no commitment. $15 a month is the same deal as annual, but you pay an extra $30 a year for making payments.


That should only be the first year. You already had it a year, correct.


----------



## David B Gregory (Feb 26, 2018)

schatham said:


> Why not pay the $15 per month when in use then cancel and restart next season? 4 months a year would be $60.


That is what I did this year, however going back north at thanksgiving and Xmas I have a functional tuner but no dvr I purchased a recast on sale already have fire sticks so no need to take my minis from FL. No monthly fee and can stream when in FL. Much better option. I only hope Amazon continues to improve UI.


----------

